# Pet store cage for french lop



## Hermelin (Mar 19, 2018)

I’m going to buy a new indoor cage for my french lop doe. She won’t be in the cage but the cage will be in a room where she will have everything that it’s her things. For example a hide house, the flood will have a madras and fleece as bedding, hayrack and chew toys. 

Both my rabbits have the house to run around except the living room which it’s off limit after my male love peeing on the blankets which are up on the couch. Both will have to prove they won’t pee up on furniture before they get to run around in the largest room in the house. 

I’m thinking to buy a pet store cage which have the measurements: 5 length 2,3 wide and 2,1 feet in height, it will cost me 80$. The only time she will be in the cage it’s during the first days when she comes to the house the rest of the time the cage will stand open and let her roam. 

Will the cage work for the french lop, my male have his own cage which it’s his territory and safe place when he get scared. Just want the same for the french lop to have her own place which she can feel safe with. And I can close her in for short amounts of times when my siblings kids come over.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Do you have a link to the cage? I don't understand your dimensions.

Whatever you decide to use, remember to let her only gradually get used to larger space for roaming. If you give a bunny too much space all at once, it often ends up in peeing accidents (which are then very hard to untrain since the smell lingers). Her first roaming outside the cage should be in a limited area (like an exercise pen spread out in front of the cage so she can still return to the cage as desired. Then, after she's done well with that for several days, then expand a little more. Go slowly.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 19, 2018)

The cage on the picture it’s the smallest size while I’m having the largest I can get. The french lop will first only have one room and then become 2 rooms when she don’t do accident. But the plan it’s that both rabbits will have 4 rooms and 3 bedrooms to run between but only the main room, the hallways and kitchen will have carpet floor.

The cage measurements I’m buying are 1,5 m* 0,7 meters. 

It’s not the largest on the market but it’s the cage that have a bit of height compared to other cages. I know giants should have at least 0,7 meters as height in the cage but the cage only have 0,6 meters so it’s a bit low for a giant. But she will be a free roaming rabbit so it shouldn’t matter that much even thought it’s a law.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 21, 2018)

For the cage you have pictured Keep in mind your French lol full grown will take up at least 2/3 of that cage. Maybe more when sprawled out. If the rabbit will not be closed in that kennel for any about of time it should be fine to use as a hide. 

I have a suggestion that I used for my frenchie. My bun wasn’t allowed to free roam but I already had a medium size wire 2 door dog crate that I was able to keep his litter box (it took up half of the cage) and a bowl for water and food in. I used NIC panels to extend the wire cage but the dog kennel made a great place for me to easily clean his box and I didn’t have to worry about a ramp so he could get in and out. Just another idea


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for the tips, the cage will be used only as hide house and where some toys and food bowl and water, need to close the cages when they eat because my buck it’s a gluttony and will eat anything and try to get as much food he can get. So she will only be closed in the cage for 5 min.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 21, 2018)

We have 2 on the floor--that is where food, water and hay are and they are also the bathroom--works for us.


----------



## MarshmellowTheBunBun2018 (Mar 21, 2018)

I think that is perfectly fine! I had the same size cage for my rabbit the first couple days that he came home. It is actually recommended that they get a smaller space to get used too. At least I think I read that somewhere. Anywho, I think it is perfectly okay as long as your bunny get's a lot of playtime.


----------

